# Feet



## Marquela (Oct 16, 2004)

Hi, Happy Holidays to all of you. I was wondering if you have the same problem with your babies. Generally I bath Pochy on Sunday, but really soon about tuesday or wednesday he smells so bad. We thought it was his mouth or his eyes, but yesterday my husband discovered the smell comes from his feet and it is such a bad urine odor. I used baby wipes but the smell continues. Please let me know if there is a product for this or what can I do. 

As always, thanks for all the information.


----------



## adorableaccentsdogbows (Aug 9, 2004)

Keeping the feet trimed and very dry is important. I always dry my dogs feet when they come in from outside with a rough towel. If they retain any moisture they can get yeast and or bacterial infections. The hair will usually turn a dark redish brown. I've never had a urine smell. Does he lift his leg or squat to go pee?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Do you keep his foot pads trimmed? Maltese grow an incredible amount of hair in between their pads which absorb urine when they walk through it and also stay wet when they walk on wet ground. I use a Wahl Stylique trimmer and really squeeze Lady's paw pads open to trim the hair.

I also bathe Lady every week, but do find I have to pop her into the sink in between washings to do her face and feet.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Because Brinkley squats, and uses wee pads, we have the feet problem too...I also try to keep his pads trimmed well...when/if they get really bad, I wash just his feet, or use the no-rinse shampoo and it makes it much better.
Good luck...


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Are you sure it is urine and not yeast or a nailbed infection? 

Definately keep those feet neatly trimmed. 

You can also keep a shallow tray of water by the door and have him step in it and then towel off his feet when he comes in if you think it is from outdoors. Another thing I like is putting some Proline waterless shampoo (the purple stuff) in a spray bottle and you can spritz it on a towel it off.


----------



## Marquela (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Dec 14 2004, 09:58 AM
> *Are you sure it is urine and not yeast or a nailbed infection?
> 
> Definately keep those feet neatly trimmed.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I forgot to write that I use wee wee pads because I live in an apartment.


----------



## Marquela (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by adorableaccentsdogbows.com_@Dec 14 2004, 07:39 AM
> *Keeping the feet trimed and very dry is important. I always dry my dogs feet when they come in from outside with a rough towel. If they retain any moisture they can get yeast and or bacterial infections. The hair will usually turn a dark redish brown. I've never had a urine smell. Does he lift his leg or squat to go pee?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Yes, he lift his leg and I use wee wee pads.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Tuffy likes to soak in his pee after he's gone on the wee pad.. he'll literally stand on the wee pad for a couple of minutes soaking in the pee.. so he sometimes gets a urine smell on his paws. I wipe his feet everyday with baby wipes and that usually gets rid of any kind of odor and keeps his feet clean. I also try to wash his feet every week too and I trim the hair down there as well.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mystify79_@Dec 14 2004, 01:19 PM
> *Tuffy likes to soak in his pee after he's gone on the wee pad.. he'll literally stand on the wee pad for a couple of minutes soaking in the pee..  so he sometimes gets a urine smell on his paws.  I wipe his feet everyday with baby wipes and that usually gets rid of any kind of odor and keeps his feet clean.  I also try to wash his feet every week too and I trim the hair down there as well.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23034*


[/QUOTE]


Brinkley STANDS in his too!







What is UP with that?!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

yeah, when the girls were puppies...they would always pee on their feet or step in their pee. LOL. yeah, shave their feet and legs.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Maybe also using the no-rinse shampoo to clean their pads?


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Dec 14 2004, 02:56 PM
> *Maybe also using the no-rinse shampoo to clean their pads?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23089*


[/QUOTE]


Duh, that is what I said!!! LOL j/k


----------



## babycoconut (Oct 27, 2004)

Yeah, every time Coconut comes in from outside when it's wet, (Which is ALL THE TIME lately!) I wipe her feet and little butt off with dog wipes and dry her feet off good. We haven't had any problems or smelliness yet. Except, we now associate the smell of the wipes with poo and pee, so now they don't smell so good to us anymore, but that's our noses' and brains' problem! haha.
Hope you figure out the problem! Good luck! 

I'm gonna have to look into that waterless shampoo. I'd love that for inbetween bath times. I guess it would work better that the "bath wipes"?


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by babycoconut_@Dec 14 2004, 05:54 PM
> *Yeah, every time Coconut comes in from outside when it's wet, (Which is ALL THE TIME lately!) I wipe her feet and little butt off with dog wipes and dry her feet off good. We haven't had any problems or smelliness yet. Except, we now associate the smell of the wipes with poo and pee, so now they don't smell so good to us anymore, but that's our noses' and brains' problem! haha.
> Hope you figure out the problem! Good luck!
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I have never used waterless...but there are some no-rinse shampoos..I use the petsilk...you spray it on and I scrub it up...it lathers and I scrub/wipe with a washcloth and then comb...it is not like a REAL bath...but good for quick fixes in between.
If you use the waterless, let us know how it works.


----------



## babycoconut (Oct 27, 2004)

I'm going to try to pick some up this weekend, so i'll definitely let you know how it works.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Dec 14 2004, 12:24 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brinkley STANDS in his too!







What is UP with that?!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23039
[/B][/QUOTE]
I sometimes think he does it so he can soak up the stinky scent and then walk around the house spreading his manliness.. I don't know, but whatever his reason for doing it, it drives me nuts when he comes over to play and his paws are all wet and gross.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mystify79+Dec 14 2004, 06:37 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
I sometimes think he does it so he can soak up the stinky scent and then walk around the house spreading his manliness.. I don't know, but whatever his reason for doing it, it drives me nuts when he comes over to play and his paws are all wet and gross.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23180
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yeah, drives me nuts too, I try to remember that he COULD be lifting his leg, which would be a whole new set of problems...


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Dec 14 2004, 06:50 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, drives me nuts too, I try to remember that he COULD be lifting his leg, which would be a whole new set of problems...








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23205
[/B][/QUOTE]















Too true, I'm glad Tuffy is a squatter!


----------



## Marquela (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Dec 14 2004, 09:58 AM
> *Are you sure it is urine and not yeast or a nailbed infection?
> 
> Definately keep those feet neatly trimmed.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Is there any site on the web that sells this proline waterless shampoo?


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Dec 14 2004, 02:27 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Duh, that is what I said!!! LOL j/k








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23109
[/B][/QUOTE]

Shut up! :lol:


----------



## babycoconut (Oct 27, 2004)

> I sometimes think he does it so he can soak up the stinky scent and then walk around the house spreading his manliness.. I don't know, but whatever his reason for doing it, it drives me nuts when he comes over to play and his paws are all wet and gross.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]

Hahaha!







Sounds like a man! Spreading his manliness.


----------

